# To get another guinea, or not?



## Chinchilla (22 June 2018)

This is Aladdin ---> 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He lost his lifelong friend in April and has been alone since, though he gets a lot of attention as he lives in my room in a 2x5 C&C.
 But I'm not sure if he would benefit from being bonded to another pig or not: he seems very depressed, showing less interest in life in general and pretty much just going through the motions of everything without actually having any 'spark' (if that makes sense? I probably sound mad lol). 

He is about 5 1/2 or 6 and isn't neutered. 

Normally I'm massively against keeping such social animals by themselves but at his age would it be reasonable, both on him and on any other guinea adopted as a companion, to try bonding him again? He would see a vet first to make sure he's healthy enough first obviously.

Sorry for slightly random thread but worried about saffron piggy. He's awesome and I don't want him to be unhappy.


----------



## SpringArising (22 June 2018)

I wouldn't keep any sociable animal alone, so yes, get one! Try rescues for one of the same age


----------



## saddlesore (16 July 2018)

Definitely get him a friend, they suffer terribly from loneliness. Piggies are awesome arent they &#128525;


----------



## ester (16 July 2018)

I think it's pretty hard as they get older they definitely need a friend and it has to be the right one, but then that friend loses their pair bond etc. 

I would probably put the word out around any rescues near you and see if they think they might have something that would be a potential fit.


----------



## Hexx (17 July 2018)

Absolutely - rescues quite often look for homes for single males - as long as you do introductions properly, there's no reason why they shouldn't get on.


----------



## Chinchilla (30 July 2018)

Thanks everyone...I've been asking rescues to keep an eye out for anything suitable. Most piggies in rescues atm seem to be pairs which never happens (until of course you're looking for a single - sod's law and all that :eek3: )
In the mean time he's getting a bigger cage too so it's 100*172 cm instead of what it is currently, 70*172cm.


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 July 2018)

I had the same issue with rabbits some time ago after one of a bonded pair died. 
I went to the Blue Cross and explained the situation and that I wasnt too bothered about any other detail than it being healthy and suitable as company for our remaining bun. 
They had a very nervous lone dwarf male so we took him. Hed have hated a proper pet home (ie being handled and cuddled!) 
It took a long time before they were friends but am definitely glad we got him.


----------



## Esmae (31 July 2018)

Definitely get another one. You can never have too many GP's.


----------



## Chinchilla (4 August 2018)

Bit random but have stuff for a new cage coming soon.
It's actually going to be, hopefully, about 100 * 190 cm 


AND GUESS WHAT'S COMING AFTER THE CAGE?!?!?!? :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
I'm so excited. 
But "The 'Pig' Reveal" will have to wait until they are home


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 August 2018)

what exciting news....cant wait for the pics


----------



## JJS (19 August 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Bit random but have stuff for a new cage coming soon.
It's actually going to be, hopefully, about 100 * 190 cm 


AND GUESS WHAT'S COMING AFTER THE CAGE?!?!?!? :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
I'm so excited. 
But "The 'Pig' Reveal" will have to wait until they are home 

Click to expand...

How exciting! I have four piggies (got up to 12 at one point in my teens) so am firmly of the opinion that you can never have too many  The latest arrival only got here last week and she's still teensy-tiny, so no more for me for a while.


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 August 2018)

ok all you piggy people,  can we have pics please.  i used to have 4 piggies and would like some more but i now have a young terrier who would not be trustworthy so they would have to stay in a cage all of the time so not fair on them...


----------



## Chinchilla (31 August 2018)

I can't provide pictures as I no longer own Aladdin. 
He wasn't very well and I did not spot symptoms until far too late. 
Therefore he is now in the vets, quite ill, and I have relinquished his care to my mother as I have completely and utterly let him down and am not longer worthy of having guardianship of any number of these lovely little animals. 
I hope he will pull through under the care of someone far more experienced than I in cavy care. 

We ended up not getting any others as we were let down by the people who were supposed to be giving us two friends for him. I do not know if he will get a companion if he gets better. I hope he will but obviously it is a decision which is out of my hands now.


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 August 2018)

dont beat yourself up, piggies often hide their illness till it is quite advanced....hope he is soon better


----------



## Chinchilla (2 September 2018)

So do I but the vets don't seem to know what is actually wrong. First vet said it was dental issues and he was wheezing due to root elongation, but the second vet said his teeth didn't look so bad and that he had a bacterial infection. They did conscious x rays to check for kidney stones etc and found nothing but didn't do dental ones as deemed him to be too high risk for a GA...so it might still be his teeth. He's been on sulfatrim a few days now and I would have definitely expected an improvement by now if it is a bacterial infection. But equally he doesn't have the weepy eyes or drooling of severe root elongation, just irregular white nasal discharge. 

He is miserable and I hate it though. Wondering how much longer it is humane to keep going with him tbh. Cannot bear the idea of this gorgeous soul suffering.


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 September 2018)

so sorry, fingers crossed for the little boy...


----------



## Chinchilla (3 September 2018)

Aladdin gained his wings peacefully last night. 
Sleep tight beautiful baby.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 September 2018)

so sorry, they are such sweet little creatures, i was in tears every time i lost one of mine.....big hugs for you....


----------

